# toc toc..



## Old Vulvia (25 Ottobre 2007)

ciao gente, un saluto ai vecchi (che forse si ricordano di me) e ai nuovi forumisti.. come state?

baci


----------



## La Lupa (25 Ottobre 2007)

VULVIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


















































































Vulvietta mia!!!!!

Stai qua!!!!

Stai qua con me!!!!!!!

Stiamo vicine vicine!!!! Ti prego!!!!

Tu non hai idea...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... non hai idea...


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Ottobre 2007)

*Lupa!*

ne è passato di tempo!
Pensa che non ricordavo più la password, ci ho impiegato un'ora per riprendere possesso della mia identità..  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però ogni tanto vi ho letti, eh?
Infatti son contenta per la tua storia col brigante


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ciao gente, un saluto ai vecchi (che forse si ricordano di me) e ai nuovi forumisti.. come state?
> 
> baci


 
ma ciao bellezza!!Come vanno le cose?


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Ottobre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma ciao bellezza!!Come vanno le cose?


molto lavoro, qualche acciacco fisico da superstress, libido non pervenuta  

	
	
		
		
	


	





in compenso oggi non sto combinando un fico secco (anche se sono sommersa dalle scadenze) .. sapeste che mi è successo..


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Ottobre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma ciao bellezza!!Come vanno le cose?


e tu dererum, come butta?


----------



## Iris (25 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> e tu dererum, come butta?


 
Ciao Vulvia...rimani ti prego.....
Fallo per noi...


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ciao Vulvia...rimani ti prego.....
> Fallo per noi...


Ciao Iris!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E tu come stai?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ciao gente, un saluto ai vecchi (che forse si ricordano di me) e ai nuovi forumisti.. come state?
> 
> baci


Bentornata !! Tutto ok ?


----------



## Iris (25 Ottobre 2007)

*Vulvia*

Bene...meglio di questo inverno


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> e tu dererum, come butta?


 
Bene grazie!Sapessi quante volte ci siamo chiesti che fine avessi fatto!!Dai racconta
che ti è successo??


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Ottobre 2007)

*vabbè vi racconto che mi è successo oggi*

cribbio che imbarazzo.. beh forse qualcuno sorriderà ma a me mica mi era mai successo.

Porca vacca, due ore fa ho ricevuto una dichiarazione d'amore per e-mail da una tipa. La conosco da pochi mesi per lavoro ma cacchio non l'avevo mica capito che fosse lesbica .. sì ridete pure  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E adesso non so mica come fare a dirle "ti sei sbagliata, non sono lesbica, mi trovo solo in uno stato di apatia sessuale". AIUTATEMI. Santo Iddio.







Mi ha inviato anche una canzone tutta sospirante. Che mondo.


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> cribbio che imbarazzo.. beh forse qualcuno sorriderà ma a me mica mi era mai successo.
> 
> Porca vacca, due ore fa ho ricevuto una dichiarazione d'amore per e-mail da una tipa. La conosco da pochi mesi per lavoro ma cacchio non l'avevo mica capito che fosse lesbica .. sì ridete pure
> 
> ...


 
O signur...dille apertamente che ha preso proprio uno svarione!!ma poi via email una dichiarazione ??? Fatta da una donna o da un uomo....ma almeno di persona... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









mah....


----------



## La Lupa (25 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ciao Vulvia...rimani ti prego.....
> Fallo per noi...


Ehi!
Hai scritto fallo.

Sei fallocentrica Irise, non va bene.

Poi ti lamenti se ti guardano il culo.







Io c'ho le lacrime agli occhi, c'ho.

*VULVIETTA!!!* Resta con noi, fermati! Abbiamo bisogno di menti fresche!

ps: il brigante è nel frattempo diventato mio coinquilino e ieri abbiamo iniziato i festeggiamenti per il suo primo quarantennio.

Mica cotiche!!!


----------



## Iris (25 Ottobre 2007)

Si...si 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Non la spaventiamo...sennò questa ci riscompare...

Lupaccia cero che sono fallocentrica...dipende dai soggetti!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Ottobre 2007)

*dererum*

ma meno male che non me l'ha fatta di persona!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mah.. in fondo so cosa dirle, spero solo di riuscire ad essere sensibile. E' che mi chiedo come abbia fatto a pensarmi "omo", mi sento a disagio


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Ottobre 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Hai scritto fallo.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


A quando i lupacchiotti?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






.........



Ma vedi, cara Lupa, non vedo nè i falli nè il resto, nada libido, altro che lacrime agli occhi dal ridere, piangi con me!


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ma meno male che non me l'ha fatta di persona!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mah. non devi preoccuparti per questo..lei ci ha provato...........difficile dire se una donna è omo o no...non è detto che una donna estremamente femminile sia etero..tantomeno che una più mascolina sia necessariamente omo.....

tantomeno penso sia dovuto al tuo comportamento....le donne sono affettuose e carine....come diavolo le sarà venuto in mente.......

non ti ci vedo a guardarle insistentemente nella camicia...quindi HA PROPRIO SPARATO A CASO

comunque qui sono convinta che troverai qualcuna che ti potrà rispondere con cognizione di causa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ops...


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Bentornata !! Tutto ok ?


 
ciao fabbri, todo bien?


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Ottobre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Mah. non devi preoccuparti per questo..lei ci ha provato...........difficile dire se una donna è omo o no...non è detto che una donna estremamente femminile sia etero..tantomeno che una più mascolina sia necessariamente omo.....
> 
> tantomeno penso sia dovuto al tuo comportamento....le donne sono affettuose e carine....come diavolo le sarà venuto in mente.......
> 
> ...


 
Ah sì? Apperò.


----------



## La Lupa (25 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> A quando i lupacchiotti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr






... ho letto Vulvia... mah... l'ho passata anch'io una fase così... pare strano, però poi passa.
Alla fine mi sono detta che dipendeva dal fatto che in realtà ero occupata a smazzarmi cose mie, tutte interne, e per il resto non c'avevo il tempo.


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ah sì? Apperò.


 
eh si...mi sa...da quel che si dice...shhhhh


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh sì, è quel che mi dico anch'io.. solo che ormai qui il tempo passa, le ragnatele crescono e i prolassi aumentano.. dici che dovrei rivedere la mia visione pessimistica dell'esistenza corporea?


----------



## La Lupa (25 Ottobre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> comunque qui sono convinta che troverai qualcuna che ti potrà rispondere con cognizione di causa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E no!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E tu non te ne puoi uscire con delle sparate del genere alle 17 e 20!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che è un periodo di vacche magrissime... si suona una musica che è una tiritera asfittica! Se c'hai di questi ossi da rosicchiare li devo condividere.
Brutta.


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Ottobre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> eh si...mi sa...da quel che si dice...shhhhh


infatti.. che si dice?


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E no!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















mah..ne ho almeno 2 di ossicini...ma non posso...comunque sono sicura che se ci pensi lo sai pure tu lupattola


----------



## La Lupa (25 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Eh sì, è quel che mi dico anch'io.. solo che ormai qui il tempo passa, le ragnatele crescono e i prolassi aumentano.. dici che dovrei rivedere la mia visione pessimistica dell'esistenza corporea?


Non so guarda... non mi ricordo mica come sono sono uscita dal tunnel.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Forse...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... non lo so... forse mi son dovuta forzare un pò.

Perchè, diciamocelo chiaramente, non è che fosse fastidioso. Voglio dire... non mi ricordo di aver sofferto. C'avevo un sacco di problemi di meno.
Biancheria intima, depilazione, artrosi... il calore di un pigiama di pile con gli orsacchiotti è una forte attrattiva. Anche per una sana trentenne.


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Eh sì, è quel che mi dico anch'io.. solo che ormai qui il *tempo passa, le ragnatele crescono e i prolassi aumentano*.. dici che dovrei rivedere la mia visione pessimistica dell'esistenza corporea?


 
comunque..condivido la visione....


----------



## La Lupa (25 Ottobre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> mah..ne ho almeno 2 di ossicini...ma non posso...comunque sono sicura che se ci pensi lo sai pure tu lupattola


Ma scherzi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma guarda... io su ste cose son la più tonta che puoi trovare!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quando c'è qualche tresca son sempre l'ultima a venirla a sapere.
Di solito, quando è già finita!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






2 ossicini Dere????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sei troppo avanti per me.


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Ottobre 2007)

adesso mi metto un po' a risponderle, sennò qui non ne esco, maremma maiala.

Se avete suggerimenti..


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma guarda... io su ste cose son la più tonta che puoi trovare!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mi ricordi me stessa, che pirla che sono


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> adesso mi metto un po' a risponderle, sennò qui non ne esco, maremma maiala.
> 
> Se avete suggerimenti..


secondo me devi essere serenemente sincera dicendole che hai tutt'altro tipo di interessi..e che non hai nè hai mai avuto ripensamenti in materia!!


----------



## La Lupa (25 Ottobre 2007)

Dere.
Sei una serpe.


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Dere.
> Sei una serpe.


 
dici??


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Ottobre 2007)

*ciao care*

ho scritto, adesso spedisco, madonna che parto.

Ma Dere, tu come stai a libido? C'è qualche soggetto interessante nella tua vita?
Si potrebbe fare un sondaggino, il "libidometro"


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ho scritto, adesso spedisco, madonna che parto.
> 
> Ma Dere, tu come stai a libido? C'è qualche soggetto interessante nella tua vita?
> Si potrebbe fare un sondaggino, il "libidomedro"


 
macchè...calma piatta....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ciao fabbri, todo bien?


Todo bien cara.....mi mancava il tuo avatar ......e naturalmente i tuoi post


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ciao gente, un saluto ai vecchi (che forse si ricordano di me) e ai nuovi forumisti.. come state?
> 
> baci


>Bentornata!!!!
Ho giusto ieri citato il tuo avatar come uno dei migliori! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Certo che con un avatar così ti trovano un po' mascolina  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















A me avevano fatto avances fisiche ...succede...da una tanto antipatica che ...nemmeno mi avesse interessato il genere...
Credo che dire che sei etero sia la cosa più semplice.
Del resto mi è capitato in gioventù di dire che ero lesbica per respingere corteggiato insistenti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Restaaaaa
Ah ...quando la libido sembra essere sparita ...è proprio allora che trovi l'uomo della tua vita!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Ottobre 2007)

*VULVIAAAAA*



Vulvia ha detto:


> ho scritto, adesso spedisco, madonna che parto.
> 
> Ma Dere, tu come stai a libido? C'è qualche soggetto interessante nella tua vita?
> Si potrebbe fare un sondaggino, il "libidometro"


 

ndo' stavi..come stai...bentornata!

che fai?

proprio sere fa leggevo le risate che mi hai fatto fare.

ma te ne scappi ancora?


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> >Bentornata!!!!
> Ho giusto ieri citato il tuo avatar come uno dei migliori!
> 
> 
> ...


Mascolina?? Ma 'ndove? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Riguardo alla tua "conquista"...ma che gli fai tu alle donneeh? che gli fai!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Scherzi a parte,sii diretta e non aver paura di esser troppo dura, meglio quello che alimentare false speranze (non è difficile che inizi con i vari..._ma come fai a escluderlo del tutto...ma in noi è latente ma bisogna lasciarlo uscire_...e via così!)

è davvero un piacere rivederti da ste parti!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ah ...quando la libido sembra essere sparita ...è proprio allora che trovi l'uomo della tua vita!


P/R!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Anche tu, come stai?

Speriamo.. perchè sto incontrando dei soggetti.. lasciamo perdere và.
Durante l'estate, per ricamparmi dallo stress, ho fatto una vacanza da pensionata alle terme: non sai che strage di vecchietti. Uno di quelli più arzilli con velleità artistiche mi ha proposto di posare nuda per lui  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .. insomma, è tutta una serie di botte di autostima  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .


----------



## Old sfigatta (26 Ottobre 2007)

ciao Vulvia 
allora com'é andata? ricevuto risposta della mail che hai inviato ieri?????


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ndo' stavi..come stai...bentornata!
> 
> che fai?
> 
> ...


Ciao Micia!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Anvedi che mi succede? E io che pensavo che diventare carampana mi mettesse un po' al riparo..
Da qualche parte in questo luogo ameno ti ho letta un pochino tristerella.. nonononononono..


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Ottobre 2007)

Ben tornata tra noi cara Vulvia............


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mascolina?? Ma 'ndove?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedddddddddddy.......................  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....................  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vorrei dire che è tutta colpa tua; se avessi accettato il pentagono con me, mbuto, Lupa ed il brigante nulla di tutto questo sarebbe accaduto.

Ma i miei sentimenti per te restano immutati. Ti ho pensato sempre.
So che tu non mi hai pensata mai invece e questo rende più insensatamente struggente il mio afflato amoroso...


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ciao Vulvia
> allora com'é andata? ricevuto risposta della mail che hai inviato ieri?????


Ciao!
Ho scelto la via sensibile ma avrei dovuto essere più dura, come suggerito da Feddy.
E' tornata alla carica: dice che la guardavo con "occhi di brace".. che volete che vi dica, mi mancano 5 diottrie per occhio, non so mica se sgrano le pupille..  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mo' le dovrò rispondere di nuovo..


----------



## Old sfigatta (26 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ciao!
> Ho scelto la via sensibile ma avrei dovuto essere più dura, come suggerito da Feddy.
> E' tornata alla carica: dice che la guardavo con "occhi di brace".. che volete che vi dica, mi mancano 5 diottrie per occhio, non so mica se sgrano le pupille..
> 
> ...


sai Vu é successo pure a me.....in piscina un paio d'anni fa! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi sono trovata un numero di cellulare sulla macchina firmato da nome femminile
non avevo assolutamente capito chi era e nemmeno cosa volesse
ho pensato avesse sbagliato parabrezza....
invece poi mi si é avvicinata stà ragazza più o meno della mia età
anche molto carina e mi ha detto che le sarebbe piaciuto
conoscermi meglio....e che avrebbe avuto molto piacere
se avessi accettato di uscire con lei a mangiare la pizza....

mi sono presa male...
non volevo essere scortese
ma non volevo neppure lei pensasse.....che insomma
poteva esserci qualcosa....

così le ho detto cercando di essere il più diplomatica possibile
che non era il caso....che non mi interessava in "quel" senso uscire
a mangiare la pizza con lei....per un pò ha mollato il colpo....

poi però una sera mi si é presentata nello spogliatoio nuda e mi ha chiesto
 "guardami sei sicura ???????"  

	
	
		
		
	


	





sono uscita dallo spogliatoio e da quella sera non l'ho manco
più salutata


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Ottobre 2007)

*sfigatta*

Oh mamma...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




fortunatamente non sono molto sportiva..


ps: bello il tuo nick!


----------



## Old sfigatta (26 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Oh mamma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma purtroppo non hai evitato......l'inconveniente  

	
	
		
		
	


	







ps: grazie!


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ben tornata tra noi cara Vulvia............


 
Ciao Lancy!
Ho letto lo "scoop".. mi fa piacere per voi.


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ciao Lancy!
> Ho letto lo "scoop".. mi fa piacere per voi.


 
Eri assente e lo hai letto, complimenti!!!!

Complimenti anche per le tue conquiste..........


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Fedddddddddddy.......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma bella smandrappona mia....5 son troppi anche per il feddy!!!! Proviamo a restringere un pò il numero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sul pensarti non sai quanto sbagli...specie in certi momenti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...quindi non struggerti, se mai distruggimi!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Eri assente e lo hai letto, complimenti!!!!
> 
> Complimenti anche per le tue conquiste..........


Non ho mai nascosto di leggere il forum di tanto in tanto. Intervengo quando ho tempo e voglia di farlo.. tutto qui.


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> quindi non struggerti, se mai distruggimi!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Ottobre 2007)

OK.

Io con il fatto che ho periodi alterni, ho ci sono, o non ci sono proprio. Non resito a leggere senza intervenire......


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> OK.
> 
> Io con il fatto che ho periodi alterni, ho ci sono, o non ci sono proprio. Non resito a leggere senza intervenire......


Certe volte sarei anche intervenuta ma poichè faccio fatica a mantenere una certa costanza, anche nel leggere in maniera approfondita (la maggior parte dei post contano molte pagine che non ho il tempo di leggere tutte), preferisco evitare di ripetere concetti magari già espressi meglio da altri.


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Certe volte sarei anche intervenuta ma poichè *faccio fatica a mantenere una certa costanza,* anche nel leggere in maniera approfondita (la maggior parte dei post contano molte pagine che non ho il tempo di leggere tutte), preferisco evitare di ripetere concetti magari già espressi meglio da altri.


 
Vedi che ha ragione quella tizia a pensare che tu sia lesbica!!!!!!

Dai raccontaci bene la storia.....


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Vedi che ha ragione quella tizia a pensare che tu sia lesbica!!!!!!








in verità c'è da piangere.. mi ha inviato il terzo papiro della giornata  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Dunque, ci siamo conosciute per lavoro e siamo uscite a pranzo per lavoro alcune volte. Poi lei ha iniziato a scrivermi ed io ho risposto ed è nata non direi un'amicizia ma una conoscenza che ci ha portate ad uscire un altro paio di volte insieme.. che dire? Io non avevo mica capito che per lei fossero degli appuntamenti, anche perchè non siamo andate a cena a lume di candela.. siamo andate ad alcune mostre, tra l'altro d'interesse anche per lavoro.
Ora nelle lettere che mi scrive ci sono una serie di passaggi relativi a miei comportamenti che lei avrebbe interpretato in senso "omo" (ovviamente per lei) e ora vuol sapere che intendessi comunicarle io.. che casino  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  manco mi ricordo tutto quel che ci siamo dette!
In sostanza lei avrebbe interpretato come "messaggio subliminale" quasi ogni cosa da me detta o fatta. Cioè, se io ti dico che in questo periodo ascolto ogni giorno David Bowie, non vuol mica dire che voglio farti sapere che sono lesbica.. e così con altre citazioni di poesie ed opere letterarie, se vien fuori che ho letto "Morte a Venezia" non significa che mi identifichi con Von Aschenbach. 
Boh..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> in verità c'è da piangere.. mi ha inviato il terzo papiro della giornata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non ho pregiudizi.
Persone insistenti e incapaci di capire che una relazione non ti interessa ci sono tra etero e omo e anche semplicemente in relazioni di amicizia o di lavoro.
Chiarisci che ti dispiace essere stata fraintesa e che se le cose stessero come aveva creduto lei non avresti motivo di negarlo, ma non stanno così.


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non ho pregiudizi.
> Persone insistenti e incapaci di capire che una relazione non ti interessa ci sono tra etero e omo e anche semplicemente in relazioni di amicizia o di lavoro.
> Chiarisci che ti dispiace essere stata fraintesa e che se le cose stessero come aveva creduto lei non avresti motivo di negarlo, ma non stanno così.


 
Già, lo ribadirò per l'ennesima volta. Grazie P/R.. ora scappo, alla prossima!


----------



## Rebecca (26 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ciao gente, un saluto ai vecchi (che forse si ricordano di me) e ai nuovi forumisti.. come state?
> 
> baci


Beh, era anche ora, sai!!!


----------



## MariLea (26 Ottobre 2007)

*Vulvia*

ma bentornata !!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




A molti omosessuali piace conquistare gli etero... evidentemente a volte gli va pure bene.
Io rispondo cortesemente: no grazie, sei carina ma a me piace l'omo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




-sicura?
-sicurissima!!!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Beh, era anche ora, sai!!!


Ciao Rita!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




mo' vado ad aggiornarmi un po' su di te...

un abbraccione!


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ciao Rita!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Vulvia!!!!!
News???????????????????


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Ottobre 2007)

*Mailea!!*



mailea ha detto:


> ma bentornata !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sto sperimentando che hai ragione.. questa non demorde (mi ha pure invitato ad un romantico w.e. dopo che le ho risposto chiaramente che sono etero) malgrado l'abbia quasi mandata a quel paese. 
Il problema è che mi toccherà collaborarci, quindi non mi andrebbe di alzare i toni.. sto cominciando a pensare che sia "instabile".. mah


Ma tu come stai?


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Ciao Vulvia!!!!!
> News???????????????????


Mi ha inviato altre mail tra l'audace (inviti in centri benessere con idromassaggi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   ed il pietoso (io faccio questo e quest'altro solo per te.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) e poi ad una mia mail dove rispondo duramente, ritratta tutto.. dice che non sa come le sia successo, che è la prima volta e altre panzane alle quali non credo.. perchè non credo che una "neofita" potrebbe essere così aggressiva e sicura nel dichiararsi.. mah, trovo sia instabile, soprattutto perchè io son stata inequivocabile, dovrebbe lasciar perdere.

maronna..


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Mi ha inviato altre mail tra l'audace (inviti in centri benessere con idromassaggi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o Vulvia Vulvietta......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io a questo punto collaborerei inevitabilmente per quanto riguarda il lavoro e IGNOREREI per quanto riguarda tutto il resto


----------

